# Polaris 500 H.O starter ticking?



## Holdmybeer (May 2, 2012)

I have a 2006 polaris 500 H.O. I have a ticking sound coming out of the pull start area of bike(louder when reved). I assumed it could be the bendix gear or something like that. I hear this problem is extremely common on sportsman 500 H.Os. Just wanting to get an idea of what yall think it could be from yall.
Thanks.


----------

